# Noob question - how to fix splintered wood on interior door



## maxfischer (Dec 8, 2010)

New to forums and have a basic question...

I have a bathroom door that has splintered a 4 inch piece around the door latch - see pics. What's the best way to repair this? I assume glue it back, but...

-what kind of glue and do I need to get a vise to secure it and for how long?
- after gluing, is there some kind of compound I can use to fill what gaps still exist around the splintered piece?

Thanks for any help...


----------



## G-Mo (Feb 16, 2009)

Glue the piece back into place with carpenters glue. You can try and clamp it, but, you'll likely have better luck taping it in to place with painters tape while it dries. Once it dries, sand it and the surrounding area out, and fill the gaps and cracks with wood filler. Let the woodfiller dry and sand the area out again. Repeat wood filler as necessary to achieve desired fill. When it's all full, sand with a fine sandpaper (120-160), prime and paint. I'd reprint the whole door for complete consistency.

You probably want to remove the lock plate while you are doing all of this!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’d rig rid of the broken piece and fill the area with Durham’s, sand flush, prime, and paint.
If you do it right you’ll never know it was ever damaged.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

In my experience I found wood putty great to reshape things like this but difficult to get a uniform flawless finish. After applying and sanding the wood putty I put on a skim coat of drywall compound to fill in all the little imperfections and pin holes. This only works if it's an interior finish since drywall compound absorbs moisture, even through multiple layers of primer and paint.


----------



## maxfischer (Dec 8, 2010)

Great - thanks for the great thoughts and quick replies! Appreciate it.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

My opinion, if you are not a carpenter or have some decent skills and don't want to spend a lot of time patching, sanding, patching more, sanding more, painting and then not being satisfied with the results, try this








You can pick them up at pretty much any big box home improvement store.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

IMO, the brass thing is thugly.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

bob22 said:


> IMO, the brass thing is thugly.


Not any uglier than a bad patch job!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Probably don't want the landlord involved, huh?


----------



## maxfischer (Dec 8, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Probably don't want the landlord involved, huh?


Good guess! I actually didn't cause this - I think it's been deteriorating for some years now, but I try to fix minor things so I don't have to call him all the time...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Good guess!


I've been around!



> I think it's been deteriorating for some years now,


Now that's a crock!!! That door has been forced open more than once.:wink:



> I try to fix minor things so I don't have to call him all the time...


Well that's probably true. I wouldn't want my landlord snooping around either if it wasn't totally necessary. He may biitch about the carpet stains and the other random holes in the walls that were also accidents like that door.

It's okay...you're secret is safe with me.


----------



## maxfischer (Dec 8, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> I've been around!
> 
> 
> Now that's a crock!!! That door has been forced open more than once.:wink:
> ...



Wow, tough crowd. Seriously, although my kids have certainly put some wear and tear on this rental, this happens not to be one of them...


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

maxfischer said:


> Wow, tough crowd. Seriously, although my kids have certainly put some wear and tear on this rental, this happens not to be one of them...


Or it's not one of them that you are aware of.... yet. 

Looks *just *like one of the doors in my house that my DH and his bone-headed friends broke open one night (Looooong stupid story, but yes, they were drinking :laughing. 

Yeah, we are a tough crowd; but it's tough love. 

We've been around the block more than once and made more mistakes than the N00B's have dreamed of making (make your joke, Bud :wink: ). We're just trying to help and have seen a lot (some things are obvious, like a tenant trying to fix something, or a guy who is looking to grow a lot of 'corn' in his basement). 

And, it doesn't help that we all think we are funny.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Also, just for a giggle: I think I was nine years old when I threw my little sister (age 6) into a wall. We were roller-skating our basement (a favorite past-time in a house with no AC in the summer time) and I whipped her around. 

She tried to stop herself by kicking out her leg. Put her skate right through the wall. :laughing::laughing: I don't remember how long we tried to hide it, but I am pretty darn sure we didn't tell our folks til we were caught. :whistling2:


----------



## BrianinDC (Jun 22, 2015)

I know I'm resurrecting a 4 year old thread, but I'm curious if anyone has any new advice on this problem, since I'm dealing with a very similar situation. (In my case, my door got stuck in the door frame, and then splintered as I finally pulled it out.)

I'm thinking of trying the Durham's, since my splintered pieces are a little bigger. I worry that removing the pieces and trying to re-attach them with carpenter's glue will just make a mess and won't adhere all that well.

I'd love to hear some thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------

